# h-60 transom material?



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nobody huh? Is everyone a lurker or are we here to build boats?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

WRONG FORUM SUB-SECTION


----------



## Thomas1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think h-60 is about 4lb density which is not good for transoms. 15lb density would be appropriate and some would sugest 25LB. The density is to prevent the bolts from pulling through. That said, enough glass on each side and a light outboard might be OK. But that is just a maybe.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm with Tommy on this one. Why chance it and have to worry about it?


I used AquaPlas V from Piedmont plastics in my rebuild and the stuff is insanely strong. Would use again for sure.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

It was just a thought. I just had a bunch laying around but I'll use it on my livewell or something insted. There's wood transom there now I don't wanna have to cut it out, but seeing how I'm using nidacore and all composites in this build I'll use the h60 for my console/livewell. Gotta get half sheet of 3/4 pvcboard I'll use for my transom then. I'm open to ideas cheapiest way to do a transom using polyester and 1708.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Before buying the pvc board - check with the mfg to ensure poly will adhere and specifically which kind of poly.

Cheapest way is plywood...permanent way is coosa board.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Free, I use it on the sides of the transom with some coosa down the middle...give me a shout ...I may have enough laying around to do yours. PM me if you lost my number.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

He lives!!!!


----------

